# skinning, **** & others



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

can you sell oppussum fur. what do you do with the tails for opossum and ****, cut them off. or use a tail skinner thingy,


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

you can sell oppossum fur. I think I averaged about $1.75 for mine. To skin a oppossum, you just cut the tail like a muskrat. Slice up just a little ways on each side of the tail.

For a **** you slice straight up the middle of the tail. The you need need to start freeing the hide from the tailbone. Then take a tail stripper and put the tail bone in the hole on the stripper. And then just pull until the tail is worked off of the tailbone.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks man


----------

